# Canning potatoes in pressure canner



## Sharon Roden (May 30, 2018)

I am new to pressure canning. Canned potatoes and water is cloudy. From what I have read it could be starch from potatoes. But I also lost about half the water in each jar. According to my canner book that can be caused by temp fluctuating which is possible as the book said tiyturn down them temp a little when it started rocking. I may have turned down too much cause I did have to adjust again to keep it rocking. AeAthe still good or can they be re canned?


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

When in doubt, throw it out. 

Otherwise, if you do recan I would think they would turn to mush. Edible though, if done right. 

Did you boil them and pour off that water before packing? That takes care of some of the cloud.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Potatoes always make the water cloudy. Also they soak up some of the water during the processing.

As long as the rocker was still rattling the required 3 or 4 times a minute you're okay. If it wasn't and you didn't increase your time from you got it going again I would either refrigerate and eat within a week or reprocess. If you decide to reprocess make sure you refill the jars to the proper level. If they turn to mush you'll have canned mashed potatoes.


----------



## Sharon Roden (May 30, 2018)

Skamp said:


> When in doubt, throw it out.
> 
> Otherwise, if you do recan I would think they would turn to mush. Edible though, if done right.
> 
> Did you boil them and pour off that water before packing? That takes care of some of the cloud.


Yes I did drain after boiling and filled the jars with clean boiling water


----------



## turkscap (Apr 30, 2018)

Sharon Roden said:


> Yes I did drain after boiling and filled the jars with clean boiling water


Consider dehydration takes up less space and last long time


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

I have had cloudy water before also it happens to the best of us. I would either leave them as they are or use them up in something else. Maybe perogie filling them freeze them or something like that. You know lemonade out of lemons.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

What's wrong with cloudy water? It doesn't really affect your potatoes, as far as I've seen. A soak in water with a little vinegar before before boiling, not using that soaking water, will reduce some starch. As will your choice of potatoes.

Jeff


----------

